
Calling All Socially-Minded Techies; Kiva Launches API Platform - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/03/calling-all-socially-minded-techies-kiva-launches-api-platform/
======
jwilliams
Kiva is great - I've used it a few times.

This year (xmas) I convinced my family to invest in Kiva instead. Each year
we'll add to the pot and roll any investments forward.

This approach seems interesting - Really hope this initiative gets traction.

